# Kit to make A 2 Way Tailgate For Dump Truck



## Polka town (Oct 14, 2005)

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North Eastern Wisconsin
Posts: 19 

Need A 2 Way Tailgate For Dump Truck 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm having a dump box fabed up for a chassis we just bought, and we want to have a two way dump gate so you can dump the normal way (hinged at the top) and so you can drop the gate like a pickup truck (hinged at the bottom)
We have two dumps like this know made by Rugby.
But I can't find the similarly hardware to have one built like this, also need the linkage to operate the gate from the cab.
You would think you could buy a kit or a used gate.
The fab shop that is doing the work said it would be no problem to make at first, now that they look at it closer its a different story.
Live and learn.
I need to get this soon to get it to the paint shop and have it set to plow, so any help would be great.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

well i think the biggest problem is that it is patented ,you can possibly take the model and serial number of the body that you have from rugby with the two way tail gate ,contact rugby or the truck equipment dearer that sells them .and ask for the part's needed and weldments for the body to make it a two way dump .some times they will work with you and supply the parts (for replacement )


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't see why it is hard to make a two way gate. Copying the rugby might be harder, but it should not be difficult to make a basic two way.

The linkage is usually some round stock with threaded ends so you can put some adjustable ends on it.

Look at www.grainger.com or www.mcmastercarr.com for fabricating materials.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

A good fab shop should be able to copy it. I don't think there is a patent on it, but I have not seen Rugby's design. I built one for my F450 dump.


----------



## Polka town (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for all your input, I was able to order all the parts from my local Rugby Dealer
Dan


----------

